# showing in the rain:)



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

Showing in the Rain! What a fun time it was messy but a great experience!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Splish splash! What fun  You two look great!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha i love showing in the rain!!! you guys look great!! haha im glad to see someone else smiles as much as i do when they show.... my friends/family tease me about how much i smile when i ride a dressage test..... haha apparently they havent seen anyone else smile that much. XD


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! 3/4 of my class scratched the 6 classes for long sturipp, so it was the true die hards out there! I was a bit worried about the footing, but it wasnt bad at all. He did loose a shoe though. I guess the mud pulled it right off! suction My thinking riding is a sport you cant pick your weather


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

CecilliaB, its nice to see another mom out there! Im almost 40 with a 12 year old so my rain show was a bit exciting to share!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh fun! Another showing Mom  Does your 12 year old show as well? I swear we need a club t-shirts and all cuz I think allot of Mom's give it up. Keep up the great work and I totally agree, show rain or shine!


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

No doubt we need a club with tee shirts,hats etc... hmmm maybe were onto something! its super hard to find chat rooms and posts for showing moms to compare life My 12 year old does show. She will be my groom for me and cheer me on! She LOVES to ride. Your right about moms just giving it up we all need to pull together!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh thats cool! I don't know what I would do without my mom at shows! I wished she still showed! Congrats to you and your horse for bravin it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

CecilliaB said:


> Oh fun! Another showing Mom  Does your 12 year old show as well? I swear we need a club t-shirts and all cuz I think allot of Mom's give it up. Keep up the great work and I totally agree, show rain or shine!


Another show mom on here is PBritton2U(sp) She's my 'adoptive' mom and I loverz her ^_^ her 9yr old Daughter Codi is showing more regularly this year in 4H with my horses lover Bippy  I see a club froming LOL.


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Dartanion, you forgot me -- sigh... just because we only see you at one show a month right now and I only message with you on FB daily. I see how I rate. LOL Just kidding. My 17 yr old has been showing for 8 years now and I've got the horse show mom routine down very well. Rain or shine, early mornings, cracked toes, coaching, brushing, ironing, drive at least until she learns to drive the trailer better.


----------



## cassieluver14 (Apr 27, 2010)

showing in the rain is SO much fun!! Every time we do the championship at this one show it rains  its so weird but we love it!


----------

